# First Trip with a tarp



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Finally I had a chance to test out my new DD tarp ! I loved it , it was a great experience.
Rest you will see in the video


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

You're getting good at these videos. That's a pretty place.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I call BS on it being a "solo" trip. You had man's best friend with you! Besides I was there peeking at you from the bushes.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I liked your fire building. I'd not seen the splitting technique where you hold the wood against the handle of the hatchet and bring it down on another surface to split it. That's a great way to keep it stable! Thanks for showing it.
Also, the feather boards used as your starting tinder was a good idea.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I like the simplicity of the cooking especially in the videos you do. Potatoes and beer. Nice job on this video. 

What kind of fire starter do you use? Also do you treat the wood you are using with any petrol product? The wood catches fire easily and appears to be very dry.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

good video.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

chemikle said:


> Finally I had a chance to test out my new DD tarp ! I loved it , it was a great experience.
> Rest you will see in the video


Enjoyed it and the land you were on looks great.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you guys !



OctopusPrime said:


> I like the simplicity of the cooking especially in the videos you do. Potatoes and beer. Nice job on this video.
> 
> What kind of fire starter do you use? Also do you treat the wood you are using with any petrol product? The wood catches fire easily and appears to be very dry.


First day I used small amount of fatwood but in the morning only feathersticks thats all


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Very good. I subscribed. Keep em coming.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Very enjoyable video, always good to see Max,thanks for posting.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Very good. I subscribed. Keep em coming.


Thanks !



Moonshinedave said:


> Very enjoyable video, always good to see Max,thanks for posting.


Thank you ! How did you like my huskies ?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Groovy video. I also liked that technique of holding the wood against the hatchet to stabilize for splitting. I am going to try that. What kind of beer were you drinking in this video?


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

chemikle said:


> Thank you guys !
> 
> First day I used small amount of fatwood but in the morning only feathersticks thats all


Ok, thanks for the information. I too have not seen fire started in this fashion.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> Groovy video. I also liked that technique of holding the wood against the hatchet to stabilize for splitting. I am going to try that. What kind of beer were you drinking in this video?


Budweiser


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

very good video ,, I liked it very much ,, keep them coming .


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I enjoyed your video, thanks for sharing it with us. I've used the feather sticks to start fires as well. Well done....

1895gunner


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

chemikle said:


> Budweiser


You mean America!

:mrgreen:


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks guys !



Kauboy said:


> You mean America!
> 
> :mrgreen:


Yeah I forgot that ! I love to drink America its a nice drink


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The Budweiser they sell there is notbthe same as they sell here in the States, I dont think. I know the Budwieser I drank in Moscow back in the late 90s was a czech product, and much better than the dog piss sold here.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice I enjoy every second of the video


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks guys !

Budweiser here is really high class beer like heineken and krombacher.


----------



## Lion77789 (Jun 5, 2016)

Nice place))


----------

